# New guy question about Aromasin  (exemestane)



## flood (Nov 2, 2013)

Trying to get up to speed here - Do I need a labrat to do research on Aromasin? I found this...

"Aromasin 25 mg is not subject to the Controlled Substances Act."

7663 Pill - Aromasin 25 mg


----------



## Christsean (Nov 3, 2013)

It's not controlled and readily available if that's what your asking.


----------

